# How to use uber on job applications?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm applying to be a truck driver, and potential employers are required by the DOT to receive a ten year work history from me, and then contact my previous employers to ask about my safety record.

Since uber is technically not an employer, what should I do?

I assume I should list them anyway as I don't want to appear jobless during those periods when I drove for Uber.

Who should I put for supervisor?
Address?
Contact number?

I'm sure this question has been asked before on here, but things change. I found a useless uber phone number a couple years ago to put on job ads, but maybe they have a new number that is actually helpful?

Ditto for using Lyft in job apps. Same question. Anyone found a good solution?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I'm applying to be a truck driver, and potential employers are required by the DOT to receive a ten year work history from me, and then contact my previous employers to ask about my safety record.
> 
> Since uber is technically not an employer, what should I do?
> 
> ...


Buy a $25.00 business license.
Tell them you were self employed.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Years ago, being an Uber driver was intriguing, but I'm not sure I would even ask an applicant about their driving experience now -- I know it's a *hit show.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

You can boast that you've been an independent contractor in the Transportation Network Company industry. If I was hiring professional driver's that would stand out in a resume (imo).


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

circle1 said:


> You can boast that you've been an independent contractor in the Transportation Network Company industry. If I was hiring professional driver's that would stand out in a resume (imo).


"I used modern technology to manage the localized transport of passengers."
"What you mean like Uber?"
"Er yeah."

Who would you put as contact person?

They are required to document attempts to contact my previous employers, so it might be better to just list them as a 1099 employer, give them the generic uber phone number that leads nowhere, and let them document their failed attempts to contact uber regarding my safety performance.

I already have a 2 year period on my resume when I was working legitimately self-employed at my own sole proprietorship, so I wouldn't want to say self-employed. Independent contractor might be the best term to use.

How does that work? Was I an independent contractor of uber and lyft, or was i an independent contractor who just used their platforms?

I don't want to just leave it blank as that shows unemployment, which is worse than someone thinking poorly of Uber.

Still what to put as "contact"? Should I just put my dad down, because I was living in his house at the time? I don't know who else could verify my TNC activities during that time.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

You actually "work for yourself.....put your contact cell phone down when asked say "my only supervisor was my wife....if not married say your wallet


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> You actually "work for yourself.....put your contact cell phone down when asked say "my only supervisor was my wife....if not married say your wallet


I guess that's probably the most truthful answer.

One thing's for sure: It's going to take me a boat load of gall to polish off this resume.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Speak authoritatively as a business owner because that's what you in fact were (you ought to "own it," literally & figuratively). You could include a "foot note" that's says something about financial records available for verification purposes.

I don't know if you were filling a Schedule C with the IRS, or some other such taxation forms with a state, but if you weren't then you are "boned" and you'll have to "whistle past the graveyard" on your resume.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Who should I put for supervisor?
> Address?
> Contact number?


Self
Your address
Your number

Your driving record is your safety record. The truck company will have that.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You should be proud of running your own business. You can account for you own safety record.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I'm applying to be a truck driver, and potential employers are required by the DOT to receive a ten year work history from me, and then contact my previous employers to ask about my safety record.
> 
> Since uber is technically not an employer, what should I do?
> 
> ...


Tell them you were overseas overthrowing 3 Rd world governments as a mercenary . . .
Tell them you are also available for corporate " hits". Look them in the eye and smile crazily. Compliment the grassy knoll outside his office window . . .mention you were out there earlier and it was quite a view . . .


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

crowsandcats said:


> I'm applying to be a truck driver, and potential employers are required by the DOT to receive a ten year work history from me, and then contact my previous employers to ask about my safety record.
> 
> Since uber is technically not an employer, what should I do?
> 
> ...


I haven't filled out a job application in over 20 years.Because I'm self-employed.But if I did fill out a job application.I would write what others have posted here.You're self-employed.I wouldn't write uber.Because that might be considered a bad reference.lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I'm applying to be a truck driver, and potential employers are required by the DOT to receive a ten year work history from me, and then contact my previous employers to ask about my safety record.
> 
> Since uber is technically not an employer, what should I do?
> 
> ...


If you do put Uber down and self employed then they may ask for a 36 month loss run. You get that from your "commercial" insurance carrier. Just put self employed. You were in the transportation industry, more specific livery. The transport of passengers. You don't have to list Uber or Lyft as companies that you contracted for.


----------

